# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تنويهات : *** ERROR:-Your box is Compromised. Contact with your Reseller !! More Details inside

## mohamed73

Hello,  
IS your box is Compromised ? 
here is the SOLUTION !! 
Please check this picture very carefully    
This means your box is Compromised what should i can do ?  
Only Solution of this problem is Contact with Your Reseller and ask him  
A. For Fully REFUND
B. For Exchange with Working box which can able to run Volcanobox 2.1.9 more than 6 times  
it's no matter from where you purchased, if you box can run Volcanobox  2.1.9 atleast 10 time this mean your box is 100% Original & Not  Compromised. If your Box show Compromised this mean Your Reseller Played  Game behind the scene and he gave you Compromised box. This is not our  Fault this is TOTALLY RESELLER FAULTS Why they do not take OFFICIAL  ORIGINAL STOCK FROM GPGINDUSTRIES. WHY THEY TAKE STOCK FROM UNKNOWN,  UNTRUSTED, UNOFFICIAL PERSONS WHO GAVE THEM COMPROMISED BOXES,  
So Simply Contact with your reseller and ask them for REFUND or Exchange  with GPG Stock, When ever you got box make sure your box can able to  run VolcanoBox 2.1.9 for Atleast 10 times !! 
ALL OFFTOPIC MSGs Will be DELETED without any Cation !! 
Br 
Faisal_Computer

----------


## راشدمحمد

كل الشكر -لا  ادري لكنى متخوف من هذا التحديث ربما وربما-شراء البوكس تم من تاجر عادى وليس مورد ولا ادرى ان كان اصلى ام لا لكنى قمت بكل التحديثات من قبل -لاادري ان كانت مجازفة او اتوقف على 2.1.8 ,سانتظر حتى استبين -ثم ماذا بعد هذا؟

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على   المتابعة

----------


## راشدمحمد

قمت الان بتحديث البوكس بدون ظهور رسالة-طبيعى

----------


## mohamed73

هدا يعني ان البوكس اصلي اخي

----------


## راشدمحمد

الف شكر ومعذرة لم انتبه لرقم  البوكس

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكــــــــرا للمتابعة وبالتوفيق للجـــــــــميع

----------


## محمدالشمري

موظوع اكثر من جميل

----------


## ahmedhessin2

موظوع اكثر من جميل

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوررحم الله والديك

----------


## yassin55

شكرا على المتابعه
بارك الله فيك

----------

